# UK live recordings 1st lineup



## bronaghmort (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Guys, I wonder if anyone knows of any live recordings by UK 1st lineup (Wetton/Jobson/Bruford/Hodsgworth)?

There is of course Night After Night but that's recorded without Bruford and Hodgsworth.

Thanks for the help


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi bronaghmort - there was a release in 1999 on Renaissance Records called 'Concert Classics vol 4' recorded in 1978 with the original line-up. Reissues of this disc are either called 'Live in America' or 'Live in Boston'. I haven't got it but I recall reviews being not too kind about it - apart from sound issues Holdsworth himself seemed to come in for most criticism. For what it's worth I actually preferred the guitar-less group even though I rate Holdsworth as a guitarist.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think there is anything out there that improves on the studio album. Holdsworth really didn't enjoy being a member of UK. He was much better suited for the Bruford band which was a bit more jazz oriented.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> Hi bronaghmort - there was a release in 1999 on Renaissance Records called 'Concert Classics vol 4' recorded in 1978 with the original line-up. Reissues of this disc are either called 'Live in America' or 'Live in Boston'. I haven't got it but I recall reviews being not too kind about it - apart from sound issues Holdsworth himself seemed to come in for most criticism. For what it's worth I actually preferred the guitar-less group even though I rate Holdsworth as a guitarist.


Prog archives lists this one/these three and no other live albums in this line-up. Reviews are quite positive though.
http://www.progarchives.com/album.asp?id=1363
http://www.progarchives.com/album.asp?id=17570
http://www.progarchives.com/album.asp?id=25826


----------

